# The birds are back.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Last year after lots of suggestions to deter Swallows from building nests under my car port and covering the new car in mud. The little birds didn't actually manage to build any nests and breed.
But they are back with a vengeance again and despite a dozen dangling CDs and cords hanging down have again covered the car with mud and nest building materials.

Tenacious little burgers aren't they.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We miss our swallows and swifts nesting around the house. Still see some flying about but not nearly as many as in years gone by. No cuckoo now either  To compensate our resident moorhens have produced three tiny little dots again this year


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

patp said:


> We miss our swallows and swifts nesting around the house. Still see some flying about but not nearly as many as in years gone by. No cuckoo now either  To compensate our resident moorhens have produced three tiny little dots again this year


We live on the Isle of Wight and I've not heard a cuckoo over here in years. However every May for the past ten years we have been to France in the M/H and wherever we have been in France we have heard cuckoo's. This year, for a variety of reasons, we were unable to visit France but we have just come back from 10 days touring the south coast. I was delighted to hear a cuckoo while pitched up in the New Forest, again at West Bay in Dorset and finally on the Lizard in Cornwall. We also saw many Swift's and Swallows on our recent trip but the jewel in the crown for me was seeing Treecreepers in the New Forest. It was the first time that I had seen these birds.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, we actively encourage and feed many birds. Must have a dozen or more nest boxes and half dozen feeders.
Have a family of green woodpeckers queuing up to feed and Cuckoo is about and Storks breeding 400m. away.
But I just don't want them covering my car with poop, mud and other nest building material. 

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Last year after lots of suggestions to deter Swallows from building nests under my car port and covering the new car in mud. The little birds didn't actually manage to build any nests and breed.
> But they are back with a vengeance again and despite a dozen dangling CDs and cords hanging down have again covered the car with mud and nest building materials.
> 
> Tenacious little burgers aren't they.?
> ...


 We have our House Martins back, one nest on the north facing eve but this year two on the east facing one.......hope this isn't the start of a nesting estate. It's nice to hear their cheerful chatter but as you say the droppings can be a pain. Re the cuckoo I haven't heard one for years unfortunately.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Don't get me wrong, we actively encourage and feed many birds. Must have a dozen or more nest boxes and half dozen feeders.
> Have a family of green woodpeckers queuing up to feed and Cuckoo is about and Storks breeding 400m. away.
> But I just don't want them covering my car with poop, mud and other nest building material.
> 
> Ray.


We stayed on a campsite near St.Malo last May and the sanitary block was 'infested' with Swift's/Swallows nesting in the rafters. There was quano everywhere! In the showers! On the showers!! In the toilets! Literally!!!! So I have every sympathy for you Ray:wink2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We have a Cuckoo flying round the lakes all the time this year, you hear them but don't often see them..

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it was about 2 years ago when I heard my first Cuckoo, and they were everywhere we went, not heard one since, We were in Scotland at the time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can you not just cover the roof of the MH Ray 

With plastic sheet ?

You are so lucky , we have sparrows and we love them 

Belligerent little things they keep small birds at bay

The blackbirds ignore them so they nest and sing

Robins, collard doves , even the occasional bluetits 

But beautiful Swallows

No

You are so lucky

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's the cars Sandra. Used daily. Not bothered about the motorhome only gets washed once a year.

Ray. xx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Park them outside Ray 

And delight in those magnificent birds 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never been able to park under cover at home, no cars died Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm only deterring them, not slaughtering them. They are still about and building nearby under eaves and other sheltered spots. We watch them swooping around the lane picking up mud from wet areas we even add water to help. There are barns galore around here including mine.
But I go to a lot of effort to keep the cars under this car port and clean. Also free from rain, damp, dew and sun. Last one sold after 21 years in virtually perfect condition. Now we plan on keeping present cars till the 'end'.
We have a dove cote, bat box, owl box, dozen bird houses and even two 'condos' for the sparrows.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I'm only deterring them, not slaughtering them. They are still about and building nearby under eaves and other sheltered spots. We watch them swooping around the lane picking up mud from wet areas we even add water to help. There are barns galore around here including mine.
> But I go to a lot of effort to keep the cars under this car port and clean. Also free from rain, damp, dew and sun. Last one sold after 21 years in virtually perfect condition. Now we plan on keeping present cars till the 'end'.
> We have a dove cote, bat box, owl box, dozen bird houses and even two 'condos' for the sparrows.
> 
> Ray.


 Don't forget the insect hotel.........we have one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How about a shotgun with bird seed, keep shooting over the neighbours fence until they move.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

greygit said:


> Don't forget the insect hotel.........we have one.


Yep, got two GG. A bought one thats full and a home made one only 20% full.

Ray.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Sling a tarpaulin over the car but between the top of the car and roof of car port. or build a false roof.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Like that Wug, also how about some netting with small enough mesh to stop them getting in next year, also would something like this work.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5m-Fence-...929522?hash=item4663bb4af2:g:lPMAAOSwi7RZHdBM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh no Kev. Thats orrible.

Ray.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Like that Wug, also how about some netting with small enough mesh to stop them getting in next year, also would something like this work.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5m-Fence-...929522?hash=item4663bb4af2:g:lPMAAOSwi7RZHdBM


In Extremadura they use something similar to stop the storks from nesting on pylons. Seems to work - most of the time. Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think so really Ray, it just removes the problem elsewhere, not cruel or anything, just a bit unsightly.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I don't think so really Ray, it just removes the problem elsewhere, not cruel or anything, just a bit unsightly.


 A bit?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think they have now got the message and are building elsewhere. I still see them whizzing around and at the mud but not under my car port. 
See, gentle persuasion has worked to the benefit of all.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More info.......................
http://www.carbuyer.co.uk/tips-and-...email&utm_source=newsletter&tpid=131443206750

Ray.


----------

